# [Preseason Game 2] Houston Rockets vs. Boston Celtics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*
*(1-0)/(0-0)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, October 7, 8:30 PM ET
Dodge Arena*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Starting Lineup:* (a bit late)
Brooks
Lowry
Ariza
Cook
Hayes


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

96-90 Rockets
Brooks: 21 pts and 4 assists. 3-5 3PT
Landry, Conroy and Andersen in double figures
Dorsey with 9 rebs and 6 fouls
Rebounds 45-34


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> “It was bad,” Dorsey said a day later. “I saw somebody out there dominating us on the rebounding. I felt I could put a body on him and cut him off. I was sitting on the bench. It was like a regular-season game.”
> 
> The Rockets that played that night felt roughly the same way. Of all the Rockets’ concerns, rebounding could top the list. It still might, but they showed signs of improvement in that area in their second game, with many big men showing the determination Dorsey described.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6657677.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it just me, or is Ariza taking the ball to the basket as if he's that other guy who wore #1!?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

How much does Ariza cost?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Tom said:


> How much does Ariza cost?


The MLE. 5-6M


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like how we finished the 4th. Too bad we couldnt do that last year. haha
Also, its good to see this Anderson guy. SO far he's been alright. I am a little curious as to how his game with transform into the NBA world. 

Ariza has looked like crap. At least last nights game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I am still holding out hope for JT.

Good game for Andersen, He looked like a skilled inside player and was not hesitating to let that jumper fly last night.
Trevor Ariza is not a playmaker or a decision-maker, he looked like Kirk Snyder.:whiteflag:
Chase Budinger playing was a good surpris.:champagne:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## answerwu2008 (Oct 12, 2009)

Tom said:


> How much does Ariza cost?


who konws, he squanders a lot of Shots.
:smackalot:


----------

